# Umbilical Hernias - Question



## Sadie_M (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello, 

Wondering if this has happened to anyone else. Purchased a male pup at the age of 9 weeks when I went to pick him up I checked over the usual things (scissor bite, no hernia, both testicles, etc). He had no hernia at 9 weeks and I even periodically checked for one (have a habit of routinely examining my pets from working at the vet clinic) in the weeks after I brought him home and still no hernia. Now at almost 6 months old he has a small open (can be pushed back inside) hernia. Has anyone else had one show up this late? I had originally planned to breed this dog (if all health tests were passed and titles received).


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

In the scheme of things that can be wrong - a hernia is NOTHING! If his temperament is good, his hips and elbows good, he passes IPO tests, KKL etc....a hernia is insignificant. And yes - I have seen them show up on older pups that I know were vet checked and did not have them. I had an older pup with one that was repaired. Even the vet who pointed it out said that in the vast array of things that she sees that are problematic in this breed, it is not that big a deal.

Lee


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I have had two dogs with these as pups and it was no problem to repair. Repair for a female at spay was simple. Separate procedure for a male though. Neither were a problem and recovery, from what I remember was simply keeping them quiet for a couple weeks and keeping an eye on sutures. I do not know what this means for breeding though.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

My girl had one. We had it repaired when we did her spay/gastropexy. It didn't show up when she was little; I was giving her a belly rub one day when she was about six or seven months old and that's when I found it. I had the vet check it the next time we were in, and she said it was nothing to worry about and would be very simple to fix when she was spayed.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

My boy Pyrate had an umbilical hernia all his life. It was small and the vet said it was filled with fat so no problem with getting anything stuck there. It never bothered him and we never had it operated on. My vet said if he had done the neuter he would have sewn it then but the shelter did the neuter as that is where I got him and they didn't feel it necessary. He really had no problems with it.


----------

